# DVD Player Anschluss-Frage



## Blue-Hawaii (25. Februar 2012)

Hiho,
habe heute ein LED TV Gerät von Samsung gekauft.Da ich bis jetzt ein CRT-TV nutzer war kenne ich mich nur mit Scart und Composite aus.
Mein DVD Player ist etwas älter und besitzt kein HDMI Anschluss.Dafür hat er zahlreiche andere Anschlüsse,SCART,Composite, Komponentenkabel (YUV) und SVideo (sowas wie von älteren Grafikkarten).Jetzt kommt ja die Frage: was wäre sinnvoler damit ich die bestmögliche Quali bekomm von so nem Gerät? Gibts es zb iwie einen Weg die YUV auf HDMI anzuschliessen?Oder einfach per Scart da sowieso nur 720 Auflösung ist und keinen Unterschied macht?


----------



## 4clocker (25. Februar 2012)

Am sinnvollsten wäre in dem Fall YUV + Stereo Cinch, es sei denn dein Fernseher hat keinen solchen Eingang aber normalerweise ist sowas dran.
Ein Adapter bringt nix und YUV auf HDMI gibts glaubig sowieso nicht.
Ich würde auch mal Scart probieren ob du einen Unterschied merkst


----------



## Joel-92 (25. Februar 2012)

Habe auch einen LCD-TV (kein LED) und einen DVD-Player, der noch kein HDMI hat.
Das beste Bild gab es bei mir mit YUV. Der Sound läuft über einen AV-Receiver per Stereo-Chinch.

Bei Scart war das Bild um einiges schlechter.


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (25. Februar 2012)

Leider hat der Fernseher keine YUV,nur Scart und HDMI.
Hab das gefunden aber...das kostet mehr als ein neuer DVD Player...Renkforce VGA & YUV zu HDMI Konverter im Conrad Online Shop

Also doch noch Scart. Und einstellen auf RGB oder ist ein LED nicht RGB kompatibel??


----------



## 4clocker (25. Februar 2012)

Was für einen Samsung hast du denn? Die haben doch alle einen YUV Eingang über ein mitgeliefertes Adapterkabel


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (25. Februar 2012)

Das ist der hier,ist nicht so teuer darum hat nicht soviele Anschlüsse:

Samsung UE-32D4003 LED Fernseher günstig kaufen im Online-Shop von comtech.de


----------



## 4clocker (25. Februar 2012)

Uiuiui, hättest du lieber noch ~50€ drauf gelegt und wenigstens einen 450er genommen.
Na dann nimm den Scart Anschluss


----------



## Sturmi (25. Februar 2012)

Hm, bei der Beschreibung deines Fernsehers ist aber ein YPbPr-Eingang erwähnt, könntest du vielleicht mal ein Bild der Anschlüsse einstellen?


----------



## Joel-92 (25. Februar 2012)

Kauf dir doch einfach einen neuen DVD-Player mit HDMI, der kostet auch nicht mehr als ein Adapter! 

DVD-Player günstig kaufen im Online-Shop von comtech.de


----------



## stevie4one (27. Februar 2012)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Hm, bei der Beschreibung deines Fernsehers ist aber ein YPbPr-Eingang erwähnt, könntest du vielleicht mal ein Bild der Anschlüsse einstellen?


 
Wo hast du denn den Hinweis gefunden? Auf der Hompage von Samsung ist das Gerät garnicht aufgeführt. da findet man nur den  UE32D400*0*BWXZG und der unterscheidet sich vom oben aufgeführten  UE32D400*3*BWXZG.

Was steht denn in der Bedienungsanleitung zum Thema Anschlüsse? Alternativ bleibt immer noch die Scart-Verbindung.


----------



## Sturmi (27. Februar 2012)

stevie4one schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den Hinweis gefunden? Auf der Hompage von Samsung ist das Gerät garnicht aufgeführt. da findet man nur den  UE32D400*0*BWXZG und der unterscheidet sich vom oben aufgeführten  UE32D400*3*BWXZG.
> 
> Was steht denn in der Bedienungsanleitung zum Thema Anschlüsse? Alternativ bleibt immer noch die Scart-Verbindung.


Ondersteuning voor UE32D4003BW
Is einfach nur ein Gerät was eigentlich für die Niederlande gedacht ist. Deshalb findet es sich auch nicht auf der deutschen Samsung Page.


----------



## stevie4one (27. Februar 2012)

Und wo steht was von *YPbPr* ? Nebenbei, YPbPr ist nicht YUV ! Wenn da was von YPbPr steht, bezieht sich das auf den Componenten-Anschluss.

Edit sagt noch folgendes:

YPbPr wird oft irrtümlich mit YUV  bezeichnet, auch in Bedienungsanleitungen und Gehäusebeschriftungen von  Geräteherstellern. Bei YUV handelt es sich zwar um ein verwandtes  analoges, jedoch auf anderen Umrechnungsformeln basierendes Farbmodell.  Entgegen weitverbreiteter Annahme wird YUV nicht bei  Component-Video-Anschlüssen verwendet, sondern nur beim analogen  PAL-Fernsehen (per Antenne, Sat und Kabel) und bei der PAL-Übertragung  per Composite Video oder S-Video (Quelle).


----------



## Sturmi (27. Februar 2012)

Das eventuell ? 
1 Composiet (AV) Standaard gebruikt voor *Component Y*
Ich bin mir da auch nicht 100% sicher, deswegen hatte ich geschrieben er soll wenn möglich ein Foto machen. Denn normalerweise sind bei allen neueren Samsung Fernsehern solche http://bilder.hifi-forum.de/medium/671159/samsung-component-adapter_81369.jpg Adapter dabei.


----------



## stevie4one (27. Februar 2012)

Und genau das ist der Componenten-Anschluss 

Der Adapter ist ein Componenten-Adapter mit 2 x Chinch für den Stereo-Ton (weiss und rot unten) und den Anschlüsen für das Bild (3 x oben). Schau dir mal die farbigen Anschlüsse des von dir geposteten Adapters mit den farbigen Anschlüssen in meiner Quelle an. 

_Das bei Component Video benutzte YPbPr-Signal besteht aus dem  Helligkeitssignal „Y“ sowie den Farbabweichungssignalen „Pb“ für die  Abweichung von Grau auf einer Blau-Gelb-Skala sowie „Pr“ für die  Abweichung von Grau auf einer Rot-Türkis-Skala _(Quelle).

Component ist ein analoger Anschluss und YUV überträgt die Signale digital.


----------



## Sturmi (27. Februar 2012)

stevie4one schrieb:


> Component ist ein analoger Anschluss und YUV überträgt die Signale digital.


YUV ist analog, wenn man Wiki zitiert sollte man es vielleicht vorher auch lesen 
Dann gibts da noch YPbPr, was auch analog ist.
Dann YCbCr, was der digitale Nachfolger von YPbPr ist.


----------



## stevie4one (27. Februar 2012)

Touché.

Dennoch bleibt der Samsung hat kein YUV-Eingang, lediglich einen Componenten-Eingang.


----------



## Sturmi (27. Februar 2012)

Das *YPbPr*-Farbmodell wird vor allem bei der analogen Übertragung von Videosignalen aus digitalen YCrCb-farbkodierten Quellen wie DVD oder DVB verwendet, die meist per *Component-Video-Anschluss* erfolgt
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/YPbPr


----------



## stevie4one (27. Februar 2012)

Was willst du uns damit sagen? Hier nochmal zum Verständnis, es scheint wir reden aneinander vorbei. Ich zitier mich mal selbst:

_YPbPr wird oft irrtümlich mit YUV   bezeichnet, auch in Bedienungsanleitungen und Gehäusebeschriftungen von   Geräteherstellern. Bei YUV handelt es sich zwar um ein verwandtes   analoges, jedoch auf anderen Umrechnungsformeln basierendes Farbmodell.   Entgegen weitverbreiteter Annahme wird YUV nicht bei   Component-Video-Anschlüssen verwendet_.

Hier mal eine deutsche Beschreibung vom Samsung. Demnach hat der Samsung nicht mal einen Componenten-Eingang, sondern nur Composite (FBAS). Heißt ein gelbes Kabel für die Bildübertragung und weiss und rot für den Stereoton - die qualitativ schlechteste Variante.

Ansonsten bin ich raus hier ...


----------



## Sturmi (27. Februar 2012)

Hier mal eine deutsche Beschreibung Samsung UE32D4003 | Geizhals Deutschland in der deutlich ein YPbPr-Eingang erwähnt wird. Deswegen hatte ich ja auch nach einem Bild gefragt, aber gut.

Btw. denkst du eigentlich ich bin blöd und kenne den Unterschied zwischen YUV und YPbPr nicht? Und all das von jemanden der Anfangs sogar behauptet hat YUV wäre digital ...


----------



## stevie4one (28. Februar 2012)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Btw. denkst du eigentlich ich bin blöd und kenne den Unterschied zwischen YUV und YPbPr nicht? Und all das von jemanden der Anfangs sogar behauptet hat YUV wäre digital ...


 
Ich habe hier niemand etwas unterstellt. Und ganz ehrlich, du vergreifst dich im Ton. Meine Fehlinformation habe ich bereits selbst zugegeben.

Dabei wird die Sache hier zu sehr Off-Topic. Der TE wollte einen DVD-Spieler mit dem TV verbinden.


----------

